# Yuba 18 incher with picture



## ktrout (Jun 19, 2008)

Headed to Yuba bright and early this morning (Sunday 1-18). Really foggy morning. I didn't have any idea about where I wanted to go so I ended up walking for a ways in no particular direction. Kind of hard to figure out where to go when you can't see much around you because of the fog. Various jigs resulted in a hefty limit in a few hours. I ended up catching an 18 inch bow which I didn't expect. Fished for pike while deadsticking for perch but no luck.

Ended up driving a little too fast on the way out of Yuba and skidded off the road after hitting a big patch of ice. Tried digging my way out for over an hour with no luck. Finally someone with a tow chain (won't leave home without one again) pulled me out.

Great day and I'm happy to be out of the snow.
[attachment=1:19qratn6]100_1313resize.jpg[/attachment:19qratn6][attachment=1:19qratn6]100_1313resize.jpg[/attachment:19qratn6]


----------



## Tallone_ut (Jan 5, 2009)

Darn fine perch there! I'd love to get into a mess of them!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet man. I thought there were no trout left in there!! haha looks like you caught the last one. 8)


----------



## ktrout (Jun 19, 2008)

Well I released it, so there is still at least one left in there. :lol: When I was fighting it, I thought I either had a small pike or a perch on steroids. A trout didn't even cross my mind.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks like a good day on the hard deck.Congrats on rippin the lips.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

I was also there today. I came up one shy of a limit but 7 of my 9 were under 6inches  
The other two I was with did better size wise for sure. Kinda slow.

The drive down was a beast. Got a nice sunburn to show for a days work


----------



## Herb (Mar 11, 2008)

Glad to see there are still some trout in that lake. A few years ago Yuba was one of the best trout fisheries in the Utah. There were serveral trips when we only landed trout over 20 inches and we caught as many as 15-20 each per trip. After a couple really hot summers most of the fish died off. Maybe there are still a few monsters left. 

Herb


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's really nice to see a trout from Yuba, and a nice one at that.

From your title, I expected to see a nice walleye. Looks like the perch are doing well.

Fishing in thick fog sounds pretty neat.

Thanks for the Yuba update.


----------



## 400bullelk (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice fish. How often do people catch walleye or pike out of Yuba?


----------



## Tallone_ut (Jan 5, 2009)

Ktrout, those perch are EXACTLY what we are looking for! Would you mind sharing your spot, and where you accessed the lake?

Would snowmobiles help us tomorrow? I think they would help greatly so that we can stay mobile and move to the fish.

Tallone_ut


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Man thats a nice perch.


----------

